# Remington Nylon 66 Value



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm helping a friend try to sell his Nylon 66 Mohawk. It has the sticker on the stock and the original hang tag. The stock and metal are 98-99%. 

I'm not a Nylon 66 collector and prices are all over the internet board(s). Any of you guys a collector or have an idea of a realistic value for this .22 rifle?

Thanks in advance!

:texasflag


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Had one years ago. Dont think it's gonna bring too much. Honestly I wouldnt give $50 bucks for one but someone mite pay $100 who knows.


----------



## IvoryRoot1 (Jun 29, 2016)

I've seen them anywhere from $300 to $450 depending on condition. I have one and is one of the best .22's I own.


----------



## Blank Czech (Jul 26, 2016)

There are three, Mohawk, Apache and ____? I sold an Apache on this board about five years ago for $400. It was in 100% condition. The Mohawk went for $250 or so (can't remember)

I will offer $150!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I think I would look at Gunbroker.com to help with that. I wish I had kept my Remington and Browning catalogs of the 60's. I still remember hand writing and sending letters with stamps requesting them.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I've seen them on Gun Broker between $350-450 depending on condition. The Seneca seems to have the highest value. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## coastalplayer (Jul 5, 2008)

I saw a guy at the show last year waking with two clean Nylons wanted $450
a piece... some great rifles...my 71yo cousin has one its grimmy skinned up in his truck and has killed many squirrels dispatched many a skunk and earholed a hog or two east TX accurate as all get out I dont think he's ever cleaned it either-I've never seen a FTF or FTE happen with it in my 42+yrs of hangin with him.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Anyone else remember the Sport Afield magazine ad for the Nylon 66 showing a guy standing on a pile of 10,000 wood blocks that we hand tossed and hit?


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

My Sister still has the one my dad purchased for the family in the early 70s. I can't talk her out of it. still shoots like it did new.. I can't even imagine how many rounds have been put through that puppy...I am interested if the price is right.


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

Mohawk - brown stock/blued metal - most common - mint condition $450

Apache - black stock/chrome metal - rare - mint condition $600

Seneca - green stock - very rare - mint condition $1000+

Mint condition = new in box w/ all paperwork/packaging

Did you know Remington also made a lever action version? Yes they did.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I still have the Mohawk on consignment at my sore in Pearland. The customer wants $450 for it. It has the original hang tag and sticker on the stock. No box or papers, but in near perfect condition.


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

*Nylon 66*

I need a clip for mine. Old one broke and was misplaced years ago. I think it was a 7-round clip?


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Reel Cajun said:


> I need a clip for mine. Old one broke and was misplaced years ago. I think it was a 7-round clip?


You mean feed tube right. Don't recall them having magazines. Feed tube from the rear of the butt stock. I could be wrong.


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

I still have my 66 which I got back in the late 60s. Taken many a jack rabbit and squirrel. Very reliable but not accurate with a scope due to the plastic stock flexing.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

It now has a new home with a 2Cooler.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

My first gun was an Apache Nylon 66. It was a hand me down from my grandfather. Man, I loved that gun. When I moved to Austin for school I left it at my grandmother's house in Port Arthur, and someone broke into her house and stole it along with my Remington 1100 and a Marlin .22. 

I miss that Nylon 66 more than all the others combined.


----------

